# no tivo remote



## madisonjar (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey all I need help, I got two r10 tivos, but without remotes, I am ordering remotes but in the mean time want to set these puppies up and play with them a bit....only problem is I dont have a tivo remote...I did set my tv remote up to use them, but I cant get past the setup screen ( I am rerunning the satellite setup as of right now I only have one coax) I can get the three thumbs down on the screen by hitting info but I cant seem to get enter to work...any help????


----------



## jrwinter (Sep 2, 2004)

you can get them on ebay!


----------



## madisonjar (Aug 6, 2007)

so no can do on setting this thing up again without the tivo remote? like getting rid of searching for signal on satellite 2 screen


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

Any TiVo or DirecTiVo remote will work. (except maybe for some Sony models)

Do you know anyone with a TiVo that will let you borrow their remote?


phox


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Most all Universal Remotes have Tivo codes.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Most all Universal Remotes have Tivo codes.


You sure? I never got a D* remote to work with them. Unless you're talking about 3rd party? :grin:


----------



## madisonjar (Aug 6, 2007)

I got my harmony to work with it....but if I can use to universal I will do that...I will try it when It boots back up...someone at Tivocommunity said prev channel will work.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Mertzen said:


> You sure? I never got a D* remote to work with them. Unless you're talking about 3rd party? :grin:


If the white directv remote is missing the Format key under the tv input key then you can only control the tivo partially using code 20618 on either av1 or av2 devices, partially because keys like Guide are locked to the directv device, whch on the format-less remote only accepts sat codes 00001-00004 on the directv device.

If it has the format key, the tivo codes are 01442 & 01142.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Edmund said:


> If the white directv remote is missing the Format key under the tv input key then you can only control the tivo partially using code 20618 on either av1 or av2 devices, partially because keys like Guide are locked to the directv device, whch on the format-less remote only accepts sat codes 00001-00004 on the directv device.
> 
> If it has the format key, the tivo codes are 01442 & 01142.


Edmund you are the Remote Master!. :goodjob:


----------

